# اقتراح بإضافة قسم



## ربنا واحد (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة .. اهلاً وسهلاُ بكم اخوتي اعضاء وإداريين منتديات الكنيسة ..

رغم اني مسلم لكني انجذب إلى المسيحيين .. 

اتمنى ان تنظروا في طلبي ..

ما رأيكم في إضافة قسم وتسموه ( القسم الإسلامي )  ويكون هذا القسم كمنتدى خاص للمسلمين لوضع مواضيعهم وحرية التعبير عندهم فيه .. اعرف ان هناك قسم موجود للحوار الإسلامي .. لكن انا اقصد ان يكون قسم للمسلمين فقط يعني لا يتم تدخل الإداريين إذا وضع موضوع إسلامي .. طبعاً إلا لو تم التعدي على دين المسيحية بموضوع ما فلكم الحرية في التدخل ..

اتمنى التفكير بإقتراحي بتمعن ...  وشكراً لكم ..:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2009)

بص يا اخي 

دا منتدى مسيحي واسمة منتدى الكنيسة ازاي عاوز يبقى فية قسم خاص بالمسلمين لوحدهم ؟

كمان المنتدى تبشيري يعني يبشر بيسوع المسيح الله الحي القدوس القائم من الاموت

ازاي بقى منتدى تبشيري مسيحي واسمة منتدى الكنيسة يبقى فية قسم للمسلمين ولمواضيعهم

طيب ما عندكم منتديات كتيرة جدا كلها اسلامية مش كافية ؟

طبعا اكيد طلبك مرفوض وغير مقبول بالمرة


----------



## ربنا واحد (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة اختي ....

إنما قصدته هو قسم خاص للمسلمين يعني لوضع مواضيعهم بين بعضهم .. اعرف انه منتدى مسيحي .

لكن هو مجرد اقتراح فقط ...

مشكورة على الرد اختي


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

لقد قالت اختي العزيزة
غير معقول ومرفوض​


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2009)

*هو اية الحكاية دى*
*اسم الصليب*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه الاقتراح ده


طب عندى فكره حلوه انا وانت نخش على اى منتدى اسلامى ونقول فكرتك نقولهم نعمل قسم خاص بينا احنا اللى هما المسيحين يعنى ونشوف ردهم ايه اقولك اعمل نفسك مسيحى وشوف ردهم ايه عليك

وعلى فكره فى ناس كتيير قالتلك طلبك مرفوض انا مليش صلاحيات هنا انى اقولك طلبك مرفوض ولا مقبول

بس الراجل الطيب صاحب المنتدى ده مكنش مسيحى قبل كده  يعنى فراشه قالتك مرفوض شوف الراجل الطيب اللى مكنش مسيحى وجه لنور المخلص هيقولك ايه تخيل انت بقى​


----------



## lovebjw (29 أبريل 2009)

بص يا اخى انت بتحب المسيحين والمسيحين بيحبوك لكن مينفعش الاقتراح دا خالص وغير كدة لو انت قبلته فى غيرك مليون مسلم هيقولوا  ازاى نبقى فى منتدى اسمه الكنيسة ونطرح مواضيع اسلامية 
وزى ما فراشة رديت عليك وقالت ان دا هدفه هو نشر كلمة المسيح فازاى نحط مواضيع اسلامية 
​


----------



## My Rock (30 أبريل 2009)

إقتراح مُكرر اقتراح ارجو الاخذ به ‏ و مرفوض
يُغلق


----------

